# Dusty Deputy vs Cyclone lid



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

Is one of these better than the other? (except price) The Dust Deputy is on sale.
http://www.dustdeputy.com/

Cyclone Lid (On the left) - or - Dusty Deputy (the right one)?


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

*Contents of Dust Deputy Kit*

....adding to my post.... here is the contents of the $99 Dusty Deputy kit. Is this worth it?

http://www.dustdeputy.com/


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Are those 5 gal buckets? With the lid, would you have to buy a trash can or do you have one? The heavy duty ones can get spendy on top of whatever you need to get to seal the lid airtight and the price of the lid itself. I wonder if the end prices are not comparable.


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

I wonder about the dust collection ablity of one verses the other. The Dust Deputy takes up more space. I found this thread where someone compares the Dust Deputy to other similar products. I just wonder if there is a comparison of a Cyclone lid to a product similar to a DD.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?p=1148904


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The Cyclone lid is also on sale*

At Woodcraft online: WWW.woodcraft.com :thumbsup: bill

*Trash Can *
*Cyclone Lid*
*Reg. $28.99*
*SALE $21.74*​ 
also available at www.ptreeusa.com a cylone lid​ 
*Two Stage Dust Separator Lid *​ 


This dust collector separator increases the efficiency and capacity of standard dust collection systems. Designed to fit securely on top of a standard 30-gallon metal trash can, this molded ABS fitting is engineered to use cyclonic action to drop out larger particles from the dust flow. The fitting features molded inlets and outlets which can be easily connected to standard systems using 4” flexible hose . You will be amazed at how well it works!! The Dust Collection separator comes in two sizes: 30 gallon can size and 5 gallon size.*c*​*$29.99*​


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Seams to me the deputy is for a shop vac setup, not bad but I could fill the bucket in about 5 minutes on a planer. The cyclone lid if my memory serves me correct is for a 30 gal trash can, obviously a bit more capacity there. I have heard good things on the lid, with exception of it being one more thing to move with the DC setup.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nate has it right!*

The Deputy is for a shop vac and frankly I don't see why it's necessary unless the fine dust settles out and doesn't get to the filter. The Cyclones are more suited to larger machines where "chips" are generated rather the "dust" . I rigged up my Jet 1 1/2 Hp collectors to eliminate the plastic bags and the 3 leg stands. They now sit on 30 gal fibre drums. And I can put the cyclones in the vac line and it makes emptying a lot easier when running a planer continuously. Just switch them out with a spare drum and keep on planin' I also put a tape with the date I last cleaned the filter on the Dust Dog. 
Yeah, I know it's time to clean it 4-08-09! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought the Cyclone lid from woodcraft and it works slick with my Delta 1 micron 1 hp dust collection system. No more digging large shavings from the lathe out of the hose and the impeller on the dust collection system.

mtgrizzly52


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

There are 2 sizes of cyclone lids, one for a 30 gal trash can with 4" hose ports, and one for 5 gal buckets with 2.5" hose ports


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

This one has been on ebay for quite sometime. http://cgi.ebay.com/Cyclone-Separat...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1240|293:1|294:50 It looks good but a lot more $ than the WC variety.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> This one has been on ebay for quite sometime. http://cgi.ebay.com/Cyclone-Separator-for-Dust-Collector_W0QQitemZ280294896934QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4142e0b526&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1240%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50 It looks good but a lot more $ than the WC variety.




That's the one I have for my 1200. It works perfectly and after some sealing of the duct work joints I have not scene dust in the bag in about a year. I love it. It does have three flaws, the first of coarse is cost, its not bad but definitely more then the other above mentioned methods. Another is I had to build a tower for the unit. If you look at the pic in that listing the can looks a bit tough to remove, it is. The tower was easy to build using 2X4s and MDF but it is an extra step. Now I simply lift the lid dump the can and push the lid back down. That leads me to my last downfall, it is made for a non mobile system. There is no moving it around without a lot of work. It is however a great product if anybody is considering one and does exactly as advertised, it has taken care of my DC headaches.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

What size did you buy? The 4" or 6"?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

The 6", here is a photo of the setup.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have not seen the dust deputy before, but it looks like it should work. I have both sizes of cyclone lids, and they are quite effective at removing the bulk of the material, greatly reducing the number of times I have to empty the dc or shopvac.

Gerry


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Great stand*

Nate that looks great! Looks like you use regular stove pipe from your DC. How tall is the complete unit to the top of the inlet? Did you have any trouble getting a 7" flex tube that goes into the trash can? Did you have to seal the trash can lid with foam tape? I noticed that you reduced the flex hose inlet to 4". Did you have any trouble getting the reducer? I have a "Y" reducer on my Delta DC that goes from 6" to 4" and that would work out just great. I can see a lot of possibilities for my shop. I noticed that you said you have not had to get dust out of your filter bags for some time. Did you take them off to see if you have a build up of fine dust? I take mine off and blow them off with a leaf blower from time to time (out side in the woods). I get a fine layer of dust build up because my filter bag is rated at 1 micron. The reason I have these questions is to plan on the space needed for my shop and form fit and function.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Metal piping is from a big box store. The 6" flex hose is also from a big box store, its a 6" dryer vent ducting. There is no seal at the trash can lid and the vacuum is so great that when the can is empty the can lifts into the air till there is enough weight in it to keep it down. The whole set up is roughly ~7' high to the top of the duct work. My install looks bad cause it was hot the day I did it and the duct tape was flying, if I had been a bit more patient it would look better. The fact of the matter is it worked as it sat so I have never scene the need to improve the look. The only time I ever get debris in the plastic bad is when the can gets full then it goes to the bag. I also had a vacuum break in the trash can connection with the 6" flex hose, that started sending debris to the bag. As far as the filter bag goes, I got rid of it during the install. Using a bit of ingenuity involving a plastic planting pot I ran a 6" exhaust through the roof. I like this setup as there is no filter to ever clog, there is no maintenance other then emptying the trash can. Here is a pic of that end. Everything I bought for the project came from a Home Depot, nothing real special about any of it. I think there is $30 in duct work and accessories and $20 in a new trash can. It does require a person with a bit of, how do I say, "Duct Tape Skills" to do but I have been very happy with the setup. Seams no matter how much you throw at it, it just keeps on sucking.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Like other said, the dust deputy is for a shop vac.. and yes it basically makes the shop vac a small cyclone, still a shop vac but it keeps stuff from gettign to your dust collector's filter.. Now, they have a new super dust deputy that is designed for a real dust collector.

http://store.oneida-air.com/thesuperdustdeputy.aspx

It's fairly expensive, but I would imagine it is more effective than the lid separator style, since it is an actual cyclone and spins the air in that fashion.. I know it's way more expensive than a lid, but in my mind it would have to be more effective. Obviously this is similar to the ebay one, but I would think maybe a little better, since it's made by oneida.


----------

